# mount only as root???

## RioFL

I keep getting the error "only root can mount this device" when i try to mount the cdrom or floppy from within kde.. I am logged in as a user with wheel group membership, this user is also a member of the cdrom group.

I must be able to mount and unmount both devices as this user rather than root. Any ideas? I am a recent convert to gentoo. I was running suse 7.3 before this and did not have that problem.

I even tried changing file permissions.. didn't help so i replaced them.

As root they mount/unmount just fine.

Chuck

----------

## klieber

man fstab.  Look for the 'user' option.

--kurt

----------

## RioFL

Worked perfectly! thank you!

just added the users option.

Chuck

----------

## taskara

same thing, but wanting to be able to mount and umount samba drives

fstab looks like this:

```
/dev/hde1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hde5               /               xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hde6               /usr            xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hde7               /home           xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hde8               /redhat         ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hde9               /mandrake       xfs             noatime                 0 0

//tekkaman/music        /music          smbfs           username=guest,password=,user     0 0

//tekkaman/crap         /crap           smbfs           username=guest,password=,user     0 0

/dev/hde10              none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/burner     iso9660         noauto,user

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

```

users can mount and umount cdroms, but fails when trying to mount samba mounts, sayingo nly root can.

can u see where I've gone wrong ?

ta!!

----------

## nmr_spectrometer

It would appear that the mount command (which I believe runs through /etc/fstab at startup) doesn't actually know anything about how to mount smb shares; it simply receives a binary argument from smbmount.  My suggestion would be to add something like:

```
smbmount //tekkaman/music /music -o username=user,password=xxxxx
```

to your /etc/conf.d/local.start ; additionally, add a "smbumount /music" line to /etc/conf.d/local.stop, so things get unmounted nicely.

----------

## taskara

ah cool.. good idea  :Smile: 

Thanks..

if i wanna mount something other than those, I'll continue to do it manually  :Smile: 

ta

----------

